# Germany's 1944 Riese Complex



## JWW427 (Mar 21, 2021)

This video well describes the story of the infamous Riese Complex built by SS General Hans Kammler, Albert Speer, and Dorsch.
This gets into the top secret SS E-4 facility that was described in Nick Cook's book "The Hunt For Zero Point."
The operation was classified above the German atomic bomb program.



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZY_AmNAFeU_


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 5, 2021)

Very interesting. The Nazis surely had the drive to excel above everyone else, even though in a highly psychopathic way.


----------

